# Oil for 1.8T



## H_C (May 4, 2007)

So I'm looking at Mobile 1 fully synthetic specifically for my 02' Audi TT 1.8T Quattro. Right now I have 5 quarts of the 0W-30 (recommended by the auto store) but I was just looking at the list of approved oil and the 0W-30 is not on there while the 5W-40 and 0W-40 both are. I know the higher number is for operating temp and so I don't want to use something that isn't viscous enough for my engine. 

Should I trade in the 0W-30 for 0W-40 or even 5W-40? (I live in SoCal and it's summer so resting temp is never below like 60 degrees)

Why does the auto store recommend the wrong oil?


----------



## TooSlick (Feb 17, 2000)

I have the same vehicle, with the 225 Hp engine.

VW/Audi require a greater high temperature, high shear rate ("HTHS") viscosity than you'll find with most xw-30 oils. The Mobil 1/0w-40 is approx 20% thicker than their 0w-30 at elevated temps. It also meets a number of VW specific engine tests, including the T-4 gas engine test which evaluates a number of critical parameters (wear, deposits, oil consumption, viscosity change, TBN retention, etc) and the TDI diesel test for piston deposits & ring sticking (which requires exceptionally good detergency).

I'd go with the Mobil 1, 0w-40 or a European type 5w-40 that meets the ACEA A3/B4 & VW 502/505 specifications. Particularly if you run longer change intervals as I do (10k miles).


----------



## H_C (May 4, 2007)

Thanks, I think thats what I'm going to do. 

Also, I've heard a lot about an oil called Royal Purple. Have you ever tried it? Its not on the list of 'approved oils' at all but a couple different people on other forums recommended it. They could just be reps trying to promote the product though :laugh:


----------



## TooSlick (Feb 17, 2000)

Royal Purple makes a good product, although you can get Amsoil or Redline for about the same price. I've been using Amsoil for 35 years, but there are lots of excellent products out there.

The Mobil 1, 0w-40 is one of the better VW 502.00 oils that's readily available. The 0w-30, Castrol Syntec European Formula is also good.

TS


----------



## Dr.Bora (Feb 22, 2013)

ive started to use the moly lube 0w-40.
ive noticed that it has stayed alot cleaner than the mobile 1 extended performance that i used to use. may not be the same in your case but thats my exp
05 1.8T


----------

